# forward and reverse speeds



## cub cadet 3x (Nov 2, 2014)

would need a little help in adjusting speed forward 1 very slow reverse 1 very slow cub cadet 3x HD 420cc engine as you can hopefully see R1 & R2 not much difference. and of course they're upside down it's been a bit of a day, first major snow fall and all not going to well.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

cub cadet 3x said:


> would need a little help in adjusting speed forward 1 very slow reverse 1 very slow cub cadet 3x HD 420cc engine as you can hopefully see R1 & R2 not much difference. and of course they're upside down it's been a bit of a day, first major snow fall and all not going to well.


 Your owner's manual should cover the how to for adjusting the speed rate for forward and reverse speed. Nevertheless if the manual is not helping you then you may have to put your blower in the service position to remove the lower cover and see when tightening the traction lever rod where it goes left or right. You should try to bring the friction disk closest to center of the steel disk for first gear. You will see the reverse 1 will be faster and the F1 slower. Good Luck


----------



## cub cadet 3x (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks Normex I think I will take to my dealer as today with the snow when in idle I hear a knocking rattling sound I think, now i'm no mechanic but I think my valve(s) might need seating it's under warranty so i'll have them look at it and sort out the speed issue as well but again much appreciated Normex


----------

